# ATV plow setup came with a couple different mounts dont know what they are



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pic of the plow


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the p/s there is a ATV thread @ Sublime68charge is the man ?? Good luck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@Michael J. Donovan would you move this thread to the ATV section for better visibility.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BUFF said:


> @Michael J. Donovan would you move this thread to the ATV section for better visibility.
> Thumbs Up


Yes, moved this to the ATV forum


----------



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome to the p/s there is a ATV thread @ Sublime68charge is the man ?? Good luck


Thank you guys I didnt realize


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pic 1 is a lift option that looks like is from a Moose plow setup, it bolts to the front rack and the rod hangs of the front to go down to plow to pick up and down.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pic 2 I don't know what those are for with out another angle of things.

could be the adapter to go from the Cycle country front mount mower and ties that back into the push tubes.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pic 3 has the plow and the bottom mount that bolts to the underside of the ATV.

that's pretty clear.

best of luck what type of ATV are you putting this on?


----------



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)

Was puting it ona 2000 scrambler . When I bought the plow used the guy never put it on anything either so he wasnt sure all the parts did . Not quit sure how I am mounting it either tbh .


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

i know nothing about atv plows, but if you google Cycle Country ATV Plow, alot of stuff comes up, including the video below. Not sure if it's the exact one you have. May help you figure out where things go, what might be missing, etc.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U1yQAT4fkQo


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Scrambler has no front rack so that big manual lift thing you got in the first pics not gonna be much help for you.

can you put a winch on your Scrambler? Makes plow up/down easy.

if no winch the video seville009 posted shows the cycle country handle up/down system that they have that would work the best for you to get that for the up/down. have you tried to get your bottom plate mouted up?

if it wound fit at all

https://www.kolpin.com/en-us/shop/accessories/snow-plows/atv-mount-kits/
one of these would but I would think you might be able to make what you have work.

also scramber has just forward and Reverse or due you have a High/Low?

how deep of snow are you plowing and how often and how big of a area?

Scrambler was made for going fast and FUN not for doing alot of work.

If its your only ATV option its better than hand shoveling and if your just doing light snow loads you'd be okay. your not gonna tear into a 8" wet and heavy snow fall and plow out 10 different driveway's and sidewalks and have the scrambler hold up.

2wd or 4wd?

under body plow lift system you will need if not gonna use a winch

https://www.kolpin.com/en-us/shop/a...al-lifts/atv-underbody-manual-snow-plow-lift/
or get this and put on plow and wire it up for the up/down as well

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Cycle...929053&hash=item1cefa750b2:g:D3wAAOSw49pfI0vN


----------



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)

No heavy plowing I do have a snow blower if it s 4 or 5 inches of not wet stuff just to get it done fast. Its a 4x4 . If it's alot of wet then the blower would come out . I can weld a winch plate and winch on it fairly easily i have a 300 same frame that I mounted one on so that shouldn't be a issue the Joplin makes a mount just not sure if it fits the cycle country push tubes .


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Kolpin bought out cycle country so I think that there mounts will work with the older style Cycle country plows.

or I think you could add some flat stock the the plate that you have and then get that bolted to the bottom of the scrambler and away you can go.

sounds like you have a good plan and best of luck getting it all set and ready to go!


----------



## jclape12 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

not a problem you get it all put together and on the machine post up a Pic!


----------

